# Zombie Theme Music



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, I am jumping on the band wagon. This is my fourth year doing an amateur haunt and I want to do zombies before the fad is over (even though I don't think it is going anywhere).
Thoughts on the type of music/soundfx I should be playing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## W3B D3V1L (Sep 12, 2012)

Were you able to find anything? I'm in the same boat and didn't have the prep time this year that we usually do.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

I did a whole zombie apocalypse theme this year and I'm using this as my background music hope this helps!


----------



## W3B D3V1L (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Grimsley. Unfortunately I had fog machines issues I was trying to diagnose, so I had to go with just a standard, creepy soundtrack since I already had it and it was quick. Definitely an interesting sound though.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I don't know what era you're going for, but I made this a few years ago for a 1940s era infection theme.






EDIT: Just remembering Halloween's over. Lol


----------



## W3B D3V1L (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, unfortunately Youtube says it's blocked. I just ended up going with some generic scary music...just ran out of time unfortunately.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Well, here it is if anyone's interested still 

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/47twb1wjz4wbsla/K-ADY_News_Radio_Broadcast.mp3


----------

